

Key question in Oracle-Google suit: Can you copyright an API? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/196173/oracle-wants-copyright-claims-remain-google-suit

======
joezydeco
Didn't we find the answer to this question when Compaq beat off IBM's lawsuit
over clone PC BIOSes? Compaq showed they kept the API of the PC, but
engineered a completely different se of code behind it.

